# quest.net seriös?



## reby (16 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
weiss jemand etwas über dieses Unternehmen?
Die Firma quest.net bietet jede Menge Produkte an. Von Kosmetik, Reisen, Münzengeschäfte bis "Schneeballsysteme".
Um jemanden davon abzuhalten was zu kaufen, suche ich dringend Informationen.
Danke!


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: quest.net seriös?*

Lies mal:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/onli...beugung-gegen-betrug-durch-internetshops.html


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: quest.net seriös?*

Ein "Unternehmen", das auf Madeira registriert ist 
Quest.net - quest - QNet | Direct Selling - Home
und  ohne deutsche Anlaufadresse, wäre mir zu unsicher auch nur einen müden Cent zu riskieren.

Wie ist der/die Betreffende auf die  Seite gekommen? Da man nichts  über den Laden findet, vermute ich 
sehr stark, dass es sich um Spam handelt.

PS: 
[noparse]http://quest.net/about_questnet/worldwide_offices/en/[/noparse]
das sieht ja sehr spektakulär aus, aber das dürfte nur lauwarme  Luft sein


----------

